# Married man sex life...



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

Through the first couple of chapters. ...tell me there is more to this than men's biological desire to keep their wife from cheating.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes there is. He is just laying the groundwork. As with any book, you will not agree with everything. However, there is no doubting that a woman wants a man to be a balance of alpha and beta. I am the classic Mr. Nice guy. I have learned to become more assertive and take the lead in our home in many areas including sexually. I also think the whole idea of captain and first officer is spot on.


----------



## Saki (Dec 7, 2011)

I think there is a lot of real obvious "well duh!" type stuff in many of the often referenced men's self help material.

That does not make it worthless however. I can only speak for myself, but I failed to see the obvious and even more so fail to act on the obvious. Many times I have/had to fix various disfunctions within myself in order to take some pretty obvious actions :scratchhead:


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I must also say that it is important to understand the biological/hormonal reason for the concept. Since sex, alpha, and beta create different hormonal response, we need to know how our actions affect this response.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

I never considered that I could be too nice. ...WTF?


----------

